# Getting Dolby audio from Sony DVP-NC800H to Harman AVR45



## Guest

This shouldn't be hard. I've connected my new Sony DVP-NC800H via HDMI cable to my Samsung 42" Plasma TV. The video and sound come out fine when playing a DVD. Now I want to send the DVD's Dolby audio playing in the Sony DVP through my Harman Kardon AVR 45. I've connected a coaxial audio cable from the Sony to the HK. There is no specific source selection for the audio coax cable input in the AVR45. The AVR45 manual implies that I need to hook up the analog audio to DVD input (analog) on the AVR45, as well as the coax cable, and that if I switch the source to the DVD, it will auto detect the coax and Dolby and switch to that (I guess making the analog cables unnecessary). But it doesn't auto detect and no audio comes through the AVR 45. Thus, I've tried using coax input and Analog input on the DVD source and there is no output. (I know the receiver and speakers are hard wired fine, because Tuner works great. Also, although I wasn't able to get the audio coax out of the tv into the AVR 45 to work well, I was able to get the analog audio out of the tv to power the AVR45 speakers through Video 2 Input.

This is a long description, but the bottom line is that I'm just trying to get the Dolby Digital sound from the DVD playing in my Sony through my Harman Kardon and I think I've tried every permutation and combination, including switching cables in case one set I was using was defective, but that didn't work and I'm obviously still missing something, but I'm out of combinations, I think.

Can anyone help my find what I'm obviously overlooking?


----------



## salvasol

First of all ... Welcome to the forum :wave:.



nberman said:


> I've connected a coaxial audio cable from the Sony to the HK. There is no specific source selection for the audio coax cable input in the AVR45. The AVR45 manual implies that I need to hook up the analog audio to DVD input (analog) on the AVR45, as well as the coax cable, and that if I switch the source to the DVD, it will auto detect the coax and Dolby and switch to that (I guess making the analog cables unnecessary). But it doesn't auto detect and no audio comes through the AVR 45.
> 
> This is a long description, but the bottom line is that I'm just trying to get the Dolby Digital sound from the DVD playing in my Sony through my Harman Kardon ....
> 
> Can anyone help my find what I'm obviously overlooking?


I read the manual and maybe we can find the problem :yes:

First, you don't need the coaxial and analog, according to manual (pag 24) analog is just a back up in case you want to record something.

There's a good description on pag 21 and 24 on the steps you need to follow (in case you want to read it again :bigsmile.

THis is what you have to do: connect coaxial cable from DVD to AVR, then choose the source on AVR (DVD input) and using the remote there's a buttom CALLED "DIGITAL", you'll use it to choose the audio input (in your case coaxial) and that's it ...it will show AC-3 or PCM in the AVR display :yes:.

I also suggest you to check the setting on the DVD to be sure you already programmed to send the audio signal to AVR (most of the time you'll choose bistream) ...if you need more help, we're here to help you :T.


----------



## Guest

Great. Thanks!


----------



## salvasol

nberman said:


> Great. Thanks!


Just let us know if you fix the problem ...:T


----------

